# im 17, and new here, heres an overview



## greg03 (May 22, 2003)

So yea, im 17 now, I noticed my first symptomes of IBS around november of last year. Schools been pretty tough but ive managed (im just worried about getting through the exams). Right now im taking two immodiums in the morning and also taking Celexa (anti depressant) to help deal with anxiety of having IBS. These things combined have helped me a lot, im plugged up throughout most days, but its better than having the runs all the time. The problem still does arise, maybe once every week or so. I wanna get rid of this problem completely. I used to be a semi-pro guitarist and had to quit playing shows cuz of the problem, and i dont wanna have to worry about it. I want the life i had 6 months ago. Anyone have pill suggestions or anything? Anyone relate?


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

hey~~well, i don't really have any pills to suggest, although i'm on doxepin right now, also an anti-depressant but the thing knocks me out and fries my brain, seriously. but i can relate!! i'm 16, also trying to get through school. i'm a junior, and i might not pass because of all of the days i've missed because of this god awful POS syndrome that blessed me about 2 years ago, although i didnt know what it was until about march 20th of this year. i need to make up a bunch of tests in 4 days which seems nearly impossible but i think i'm capable, if not i'll be taking some 11th grade classes next year. sorry to hear about IBS getting in the way of your playing, i know how that goes, getting in the way of everything... you say you're plugged up?? so how much fiber and stuff like that do you eat? you should get a lot of that in your diet anyways..oh and that post about pearl jam's guitarist having chrones was pretty cool. hope my *relating* helped.. lol.


----------



## paulo_mac (May 27, 2003)

Yea, im 17 aswell. Sorry to hear / read about you having to give up your gigs and all. I think I might have IBS, its the only thing left that it might be. The doctors suck when it comes to diagnosing anything. I went for blood tests, told over the phone I was fine in blood, and that was the last I heard. I've actually found meditation and relaxation techniques work wonders for my IBS, perhaps you guys could try it. I've heard that theres exercises that help aswell, but I can't find them...grrr. I don't do tablets, as u guys said, they screw you over, sometimes more than the symptoms. Hope things improve, take on a "do or die" attitude, if u dont care, you dont get stressed.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ugh, it's so harsh isn't it? IBS totally sucks, and although it'll never completely disappear, there are some things that can help besides pills.For example, don't play down how much diet can affect it. i cut out red meat, dairy and other stuff and it really helped to stop my attacks of D. I was getting it loads and like you, was always on immodium tablets, but they only delay the problem.I keep harping on about this book, but it's great! I'm no way cured as my IBS is hardcore bad at the mo' but Heather van Vorous's 'Eating for IBS' really makes sense. you can get a copy from www.eatingforibs.com or just read up about it on the website. It means saying 'bye bye' to macdonalds and other junk food, but it's worth it for the peace of mind that you can get through school without nedding to be totally bunged up.xxx


----------



## greg03 (May 22, 2003)

I have tried testing which foods im allergic to, ive gone weeks only eating rice and other bland food but it doesnt really make a difference. The only thing ive found to have any effect on me is some pops and caffeine. But i have heard hundreds of positive reviews for that book you reccomended, so i definently check it out. Thanks!


----------



## jacy (Jun 4, 2003)

hey, I started getting symptoms when I was about your age, (2 years ago or so) and just like you, I gave up the things I love the most, in my case, sports (soccer mostly!) It was really depressing when I found out! I didn't ever want to go out with friends or anything, 'cause I was afraid I would be caught somewhere when my symptoms started to kick in! I don't really have anything to suggest 'cause I havn't really found N E thing myself yet, but it's nice to know someone close in age to me is going through the same thing.


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm also 17 with severe IBS. I'm graduating this tuesday! High-school was really tough, and it was so hard with all the IBS pain, diarrhea... I had so many absences and was late all the time. I've spoken with the school counsellor, who arranged with the principal that i shouldn't be punished for all my absences and lateness. I'm also not taking all the final exams - the stress is just too much! But I really want to receive my high-school diploma, I might have to take extra courses to make up for credits. I really wish you the best of luck, I know how annoying the school staff can be especially teachers who were really not undestanding to the situation.Be well!


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

it really does suck that tere is no test NOTHING to tell us otherwise that we might NOT have IBS. do any of yo guys find that when your with a cold or out sick with the flu that your IBS symptoms seem to get worse and are happen alot more?~celle


----------



## greg03 (May 22, 2003)

I have not found any relation to IBS symptomes and flus or anything. I happen to have a terrible cold right now, but my IBS situation is doing great! I havent had much of a problem at all (Which is just what i need since grad, and exams are coming up). Thank you all for the support!


----------



## chasity_000 (Dec 5, 2002)

heyim in my last yr of skool and am findin it really hard to get thru...i know wat u mean about exams!..the stress of exams makes the ibs a million times worse!...see if you can get a seperate room to do your exams urself...ive just started to do this...and its great!...dont hav to worry about embarrasing noises from my stomach and if i need to take a break and go to the toilet i can...see if this is possible b/c it really helps relieve the stresstake care


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

i understand..im a vocalist with a political-punk band, and it made getting to practices really hard..not to mention gigs...but my second doctor put me on pamine, and it does a nice job..u get a little plugged up, but it kills that relentless cramping...however, it may give u really bad dry-mouth, dizziness, and if they have you on too strong of a dose, then your pupils may dilate, and your vision may blur really bad, but after you get used to it, u'll feel better..i have attacks on average once a month while on it, instead of daily like before...good luck


----------



## oxxpeachesxxo (Sep 20, 2003)

im scared to go out with friends too, especially clubbing because im scared my symptons will kick in!! i just want to be at home where i can just lie down and go to sleep!! it's so hard to deal with!! i find working hard too!!


----------



## Gemlewis (Nov 24, 2003)

heya! i know how everyone feels! like tonite i was supposed to go out with my mates but im worried the alcohol will make me ill! iv found some good ways of getting it under control...i use silica gel when im having bad D which really helps! and when im Ci use fybogel which is pretty gentle and doesnt make me worse but sometimes i get a bit bloated







im now on this bromiline stuff which is really helpful...its an enzyme supplement that soothes the intestinal tract its pretty good too. im not sure if u can even get nay of this stuff inthe states but its just a thought!?how does everyone else cope with ibs and hangin out with mates? its so hit and miss!


----------



## Dearest_helpless911 (Dec 18, 2003)

I KNOW THAT YOU ALL MEAN!DUDE MY FAMILY THINKS I ENJOY STAYING AT HOME, AND DON'T LIKE GOING OUT. I LOVE TO GO OUT JUST WORRIED OF FEELING SICK OR ALREADY FEEL SICK. I CAN'T HANG WITH MY FREINDS EITHER, ME TOO, I WAS IN A BAND WITH MY FREINDS, AND WASNT ABLE TO ATTEND PLAYING, NOW I JUST STAY AT HOME, CREATE MY OWN STUFF WITH MY GUITAR AND KEYBOARD. WHICH SUCKS, YEA I'M LUCKY I'M OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL. I KNOW HOW U ALL FEEL IT SUCKS TO HAVE IBS EXPECIALLY IN HIGH SCHOOL. I BECAME A TOTAL FREAK, WAS ALWAYS DEPRESSED AND COULD EAT, I WAS ALLERGIC TO EVERYTHING, ALL I WOULD PRACTICALLY EAT IS PREZTELS AND WATER. I ALWAYS FELT ALONE. MAJOR ANXIETY AND ISOLATED MYSELF, I STILL DO, I JUST WISH I COULD GET THE REAL ME BACK, I'VE BECOME SUCH A MEAN AGRESSIVE, DEPRESSED, HATE EVERYONE, HATE THE WORLD KINDA PERSON, I WISH THE DAY IT WILL GO AWAY. AND WHAT SUCKS IS LIKE PEOPLE THINK YOU LIE THAT YOUR SICK, THEY THINK YOU JUST DON'T WANT TO GO TO SCHOOL OR YOU DONT CARE, AND JSUT WANT TO DITCH, AND I SEE THE PEOPLE THAT FEEL PREFECTLY HEALTHY AND ARE DITCHING. IT WOULD **** ME OFF, BECAUSE I WANTED TO BE IN CLASS ALL THE TIME, BUT COULDN'T DO TO THE EMBARASSEMENT. YOU GUYS ARE ALL GREAT PEOPLE, DON'T LET ANYON PUT YOU DOWN.MICHELLE


----------

